# Any way to integrate VST plugins to main output of Windows?



## fustrun (Aug 7, 2019)

I know there is an easy way to do it for Mac, but how about PC?


----------



## mixtur (Aug 7, 2019)

I have a feeling you could set something up with voicemeter https://www.vb-audio.com/Voicemeeter/banana.htm and a stand alone vsthost mixer like bluecat’s patvhwork https://www.bluecataudio.com/Products/Product_PatchWork/


----------



## c t (Aug 8, 2019)

I use Equalizer APO for a master EQ on my HTPC. You can load VSTs (not VST3 though I think) as well. I load limiter/compression for movies at night etc. There's probably newer and more functional ones, but this works for my needs, with little hassle or resources.


----------



## pmcrockett (Aug 8, 2019)

I'm using Voicemeeter Banana to route everything through Reaper. Voicemeeter routes system audio to an insert and Reaper uses that insert as its audio device, so Reaper's input comes from Voicemeeter and its output goes back into Voicemeeter.


----------

